# Where do you purchase your guns in WA (around king county)



## Jinx (May 22, 2008)

Just curiou what places any of you visit for best prices etc... the gunshow completely dissapointed me as everything was higher than most shops.. I seem to make alot of my purchases at bens loans..


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you checked out Wade's in Bellvue? Maybe Sam's in Everett.


----------



## balin (May 23, 2007)

Federal Way Discount Guns has some of the best prices around.


----------



## TiAgM3 (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend Wade's in Bellevue, their prices are high. They do offer a lower price for cash/check payments. Price is hiked up for CC purchases. I purchased my XD9sc at Survival Arms which is on NE 20th in Bellevue. They special ordered my XD9sc for me. Priced about $20 less than what Wade's wanted. I've also heard good things about Ben's Loan in Renton.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Bens Loan has good prices as does Bear Arms


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought a used Remington 870 Wingmaster from Wade's at a very fair price, but my other two guns came from the Washington Arms Collectors gun shows. In addition to the new and late-model stuff, I think it's a fun place to go to see old military weapons, too.


----------



## Hikerwa (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been extremely happy with Federal Way Discount Guns, and would not hesitate to recommend them. I purchased an XD45 there last week, the price was better than most area shops (I paid cash, and got a discount), and the people were great.


----------



## Superninjafps (Feb 20, 2009)

balin said:


> Federal Way Discount Guns has some of the best prices around.


Thats were i have purchased all my guns, then i drive about 30 min south to shoot them at a gunstore with a range. Its worth it because the prices are so good. Federal way discount guns is always busy and full of people.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Superninjafps said:


> Thats were i have purchased all my guns, then i drive about 30 min south to shoot them at a gunstore with a range. Its worth it because the prices are so good. Federal way discount guns is always busy and full of people.


I've shot a couple of times at the Marksman in Puyallup, if that's where you are mentioning.


----------



## Superninjafps (Feb 20, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> I've shot a couple of times at the Marksman in Puyallup, if that's where you are mentioning.


That would be the place shot there yesterday as a matter of fact. :mrgreen:


----------



## rahrah12 (Mar 12, 2009)

adventure sports in Lynnwood, WA


----------



## abnrgr (Jun 13, 2009)

The Marksman in Puyallup has low prices, knowledgable friendly staff, and excellent customer service.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Wade's has a large selection, but they are kinda pricey. Federal Way Discount has got to have the lowest prices. I was in there one day looking at aKimber Eclipse that he had priced at $150 less than Wade's, when I asked why it was so low, he said, "I can mark it up if you'd like! I sell at 10% over cost. No price gouging." 

The owner there is a real good guy, a couple of the counter guys can be a little less than friendly sometimes, but if you know why you're in there, then the prices are good! 


Watch out for the 9.5% sales tax though, it'll gecha!!!:smt076


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

Bens Loan - Renton, ecellent prices and better service.

Federal Way Discount does have good prices. But the same guys have been there for years and are never very happy. Service isn't the best. 

Champion Arms in Kent has higher prices but good selection and an indoor range.

Bear Arms has decent service but not a big selection.


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would recommend Bens Loan in Renton. I would also recommend avoiding Discount Gun Sales there staff at least in my experience have poor product knowledge. I had one guy there trying to tell me that factory reloads would be fine for my Glock.


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

I too would recommend Ben's Loans in Renton. Very helpful staff there and they know their stuff. As for prices the only place I can compare them to is Wade's. When I called Wade's I was on hold forever and when I did talk to someone he was an idiot. Plus they charge more than the MSRP on Sig's website. Lol


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Wades and DGS can have good service and good selection. But they are both overpriced (on most things). If you are in the Seattle area buy from this guy:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SellerAuctions.aspx?User=176434

He uses gunbroker as his storefront but you can contact him directly for specific stuff. I just ordered a new Glock 23 from him for $480, I bought my Colt LE6940 from him for $1485 ($2,500 at DGS and $1,900 at Wades), I bought a Ruger LCP from him for $280 (not the $300+ that most places charge).

Good dude, good prices.


----------



## andrewsreed (May 2, 2009)

i thought sportco had a pretty decent selection and if your a member there you get a discount on the guns and ammo... i got my xd45c from there for 489 which wasnt too bad i think...


----------



## wolf049 (Dec 3, 2010)

DJ's in Bothel is a great place to visit/hang out and buy used/new guns. That place is usually busy and they are short staffed. So bring a little patience and you will be treated well. The only down side; They don't have a lot accessories, scopes...etc. Great people.


----------

